# creatine Pre-contest???



## realdeal (Feb 23, 2002)

i heard some pro's take in creatine and glutamine after their workouts in pre-contest. is this good?  i heard its not because then you hold water.


----------



## gopro (Feb 25, 2002)

Creatine and glutamine can be taken up to about a week before your show. Although these two supplements will generally hold water INSIDE the muscle, which is desirable, in the last few days before a show, your body's chemistry will be a little thrown off. Therefore we look to eliminate anything that even has the POSSSIBILITY of "spilling water" under your skin. So, at 7 days out you will eliminate creatine/glutamine as a precaution, as this last week can make or break your onstage condition.


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Feb 26, 2002)

Funny thing is.. while all of you are taking Creatine for bigger muscles and training. My bothers have to take it for building up their muscles again, cause they have MD (muscular dystrophy)


----------



## gopro (Feb 26, 2002)

Yes, this is just one of many clinical uses for creatine!


----------



## Orange357 (Feb 26, 2002)

ahh creatine..is there anything it cant do


----------



## gopro (Feb 27, 2002)

I wish creatine could do my laundry...


----------



## KANE_VICIOUS (Mar 4, 2002)

i wish i could have sex with creatine i tried the jar hole but its too big


----------



## irontime (Mar 4, 2002)

You might want to try the liquid creatine jars then. Some of them come in dropper tubes, that hole should be about the right size for ya.


----------

